# [Serveur ] /dev/sda1  pleine à 89%

## Said

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai un serveur dédié sous gentoo  ( ovh gentoo 2) et j'ai un poblème que je n'arrive pas à solutionner. J'ai une partition / qui se remplit assez vite et malgrès toutes mes recherches ( forum ovh, google .. ) je n'arrive pas à trouver d'ou ça vient. Les logs sont dans /home/log et n'interviennent donc pas 

Voici ce que ça donne quand je fais un df :

Sys. de fich.        1K-blocs       Occupé Disponible Capacité Monté sur

/dev/sda1              3020140   2550516    316208  89% /

/dev/sda2            235809984  36956848 186874672  17% /home

shm                    3115000         0   3115000   0% /dev/shm

Un df 30 secondes après : 

Sys. de fich.        1K-blocs       Occupé Disponible Capacité Monté sur

/dev/sda1              3020140   2550664    316060  89% /

/dev/sda2            235809984  36958532 186872988  17% /home

shm                    3115000         0   3115000   0% /dev/shm

L'espace disponible continue à baisser et je ne sais plus où regarder.

Merci à vous de m'orienter .Last edited by Said on Sun Oct 14, 2007 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
du --max-depth=1 --human-readable
```

 Pour voir quels dossiers prennent le plus de place.

Tu commence dans le répertoire racine "/" et tu remonte jusqu'au coupable.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Said

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> du --max-depth=1 --human-readable
> ```
> ...

 

Merci je vais regarder ça et je reviens vers vous . 

@geekounet

j'ai fait comme j'ai pu , si j'ai mal merci d'éditer   :Smile: 

----------

## Said

Je reviens vers vous après avoir fait le ptit test  :

```
du --max-depth=1 --human-readable
```

J'ai ça : 

```
16K     ./lost+found

34G     ./home

1,7G    ./proc

6,2M    ./bin

4,9M    ./boot

96K     ./dev

4,4M    ./etc

5,4M    ./lib

12K     ./mnt

4,0K    ./opt

84K     ./root

6,0M    ./sbin

252K    ./tmp

1,3G    ./usr

187M    ./var

37G     .
```

A votre avis est ce qu'il y a quelque chose d'anormal  la dedans ?

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ouai ton /proc c'est bizarre qu'il prenne 1.7Go. 

Fais la même commande en commençant dans /proc

du --max-depth=1 --human-readable /proc

----------

## Said

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Ouai ton /proc c'est bizarre qu'il prenne 1.7Go. 
> 
> Fais la même commande en commençant dans /proc
> 
> du --max-depth=1 --human-readable /proc

 

Bonjour TrizoLakai

Voici ce que donne 

```
du --max-depth=1 --human-readable /proc
```

Apparemment ya pleins d'erreurs : 

 *Quote:*   

> du: ne peut accéder `/proc/9120/task/9120/fd/3306': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> 
> 6,5M    /proc/9120
> 
> du: ne peut accéder `/proc/9124/task/9124/fd/3291': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> ...

 

Quelle est l'utilité de ce repertoire ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je pense pas que ça vienne de là, l'espace de /proc n'est normalement pas décompté sur /

----------

## Said

Et d'un coup sans rien toucher le df passe à 64 %   :Shocked:   et il passe assez rapidement à 65 , 66   :Shocked:  ...

edit 22h41 GMT : 68%

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Profite, relance la commande que j'ai donné plus haut (enlève l'option --human-readable) plusieurs fois et regarde quel dossier grossis.

----------

## Said

Voici le nouveau : 

```

1687987 ./proc

6296    ./bin

4996    ./boot

96      ./dev

4480    ./etc

5444    ./lib

12      ./mnt

4       ./opt

84      ./root

6100    ./sbin

276     ./tmp
```

----------

## Said

Apparemment le var y est pour quelque chose 

Avant ( message d'en haut ) 

```
16K     ./lost+found

34G     ./home

1,7G    ./proc

6,2M    ./bin

4,9M    ./boot

96K     ./dev

4,4M    ./etc

5,4M    ./lib

12K     ./mnt

4,0K    ./opt

84K     ./root

6,0M    ./sbin

252K    ./tmp

1,3G    ./usr

187M    ./var

37G  
```

Actuellement : 

```
6,2M    ./bin

4,9M    ./boot

96K     ./dev

4,4M    ./etc

5,4M    ./lib

12K     ./mnt

4,0K    ./opt

84K     ./root

6,0M    ./sbin

276K    ./tmp

1,3G    ./usr

820M    ./var

```

Je vais donc regarder dedans

----------

## Said

Rebonsoir 

Apparemment c'est qmail qui fait des siennes . J'ai un "queue" ( sans mauvaise blague   :Very Happy:  ) qui faisait plus de 500mo et qui est entrain de baisser tout doucement.

Dois je laisser baisser ou dois je faire quelque chose de plus  radical ? 

Merci

----------

## CryoGen

euh tu es sur que tu n'es pas entrain de devenir un relais à spam ?

----------

## Said

Bonsoir

Je pense pas en fait ,  j'ai eu des soucis avec qmail il ya quelques jours, je possède une communauté ( un forum ) très fréquenté ( 200.000 membres )   avec abonnement newsletter, alerte , ce qui veut dire que j'ai réussi à le reinstaller aujourd'hui. Je pense ( et je peu me tromper ) qu'il est entrain de purger.

Mais je peux me tromper

----------

## TrizoLakai

Escuse moi Said de t'avoir mené sur la mauvaise voix  :Sad: 

J'ai cru que ton /proc/ était bizarre car un du -sh sur le mien me donne '0'

Bonne chance pour la suite,

----------

## Said

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Escuse moi Said de t'avoir mené sur la mauvaise voix 
> 
> J'ai cru que ton /proc/ était bizarre car un du -sh sur le mien me donne '0'
> 
> Bonne chance pour la suite,

 

Au contraire, merci infiniment pour ce que tu as fait  :Smile: 

Par contre je ne sais pas ce que contient :

```
 /proc
```

----------

## guilc

 *Said wrote:*   

> Par contre je ne sais pas ce que contient :
> 
> ```
>  /proc
> ```
> ...

 

Que du virtuel  :Wink: 

Il contient en gros :

- un fichier image de la RAM

- une arborescence permettant d'accéder en lecture/écriture a certains paramètres du kernel (par exemple /proc/sys/*** qui est configurable proprement par sysctl.conf) Cette partie tend petit à petit à être remplacé par des équivalents dans /sys

- un répertoire par process, qui a pour nom le pid du process (tous les répertoires numériques, c'est ça). Ces répertoires contiennent pour chaque processus des informations diverses : environnement, commande, informations sur la mémoire allouée, file descriptors ouverts, etc...

J'en oublie sans doute, mais sur le principe, voila l'essentiel de /proc  :Smile: 

Et bien sur, tout ça n'occupe rien sur le disque dur, c'est que des fichiers virtuels !

----------

## Said

Merci guilc   :Very Happy:  . Et c'est normal qu'il prenne 1.7go ?

----------

## guilc

 *Said wrote:*   

> Merci guilc   . Et c'est normal qu'il prenne 1.7go ?

 

C'est pas anormal   :Smile: 

Au hasard, t'as combien de RAM ?

Regardes /proc/kcore, ho ! comme c'est bizarre, ça correspond à la taille de ta RAM

Ah ouias, qu'on se comprenne bien : il ne prends pas réellement 1.7Go, ce n'est pas occupé sur ton disque dur  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Sur mes deux dédiés OVH, j'ai déplacé /var/qmail dans /home/qmail et j'ai créé un lien symbolique vers /var/qmail. Ca évite bien des emmerdes  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Said

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Said wrote:*   Merci guilc   . Et c'est normal qu'il prenne 1.7go ? 
> 
> C'est pas anormal  
> 
> Au hasard, t'as combien de RAM ?
> ...

 

Bonjour

C'est pas la mémoire qui manque chez moi , j'ai 6GO 

@Oupsman

Peux tu me dire comment tu as fait pour le lien symbolique ( oui oui je débute )

----------

## Deusexodus

 *Quote:*   

> Peux tu me dire comment tu as fait pour le lien symbolique ( oui oui je débute )

 

lien symbolique :

ln -s ton_dossier_ou fichier     le_lien_crée_et_qui_pointera_sur_ton_dossier_ou_fichier

C'est pas très joli mais c'est ça.

@+

EDIT : comme c'est joli du tout, un exemple :

```
# ln -s /var/qmail /home/qmail
```

----------

## Said

Merci   :Smile: 

----------

## antoine_

Salut

C'est marrant, je suis actuellement dans la même galère.

J'ai installé la Gentoo OVH 2 en espérant avoir moins de travail à la paramétrer.

D'un part les paquest fournis sont vieux et mal faits. Notamment, l'overlay d'OVH n'est pas sous Layman par défaut, mais sous gensync, c'est la galère après la première update.

Comme un idiot je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier la taille des partitions proposé à l'installation. La partition racine (tout sauf /home) fait 3 Go, ce qui est trop peu. Notamment pour /var et /usr/portage/distfiles.

Bilan : je vous conseille de prendre une Gentoo "Vanilla" ce sera plus simple :o) 

Concernant le problème de la partition je vois deux solutions :

Réinstaller le bousin.

Faire comme expliquer plus haut par Oupsman et Deuxexodus, faire un lien symbolique des répertoires à problème vers /home. Mais effectivement ce n'est pas très joli.

Il ne semble malheureusement pas possible de modifier une partition qui est montée.

Peut-être qu'il faudrait essayer en montant une partition racine à distance, mais ça me semble irréalisable dans la mesure où il faut avoir un répertoire où monter le système de fichier distant.

Si vous avez d'autres idées pour s'en sortir...

----------

